# What method is the best to use for transfering recordings to and from the computer?



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm not looking to do any editing of the recordings from the Now Playing List, I just want to store it onto my computer to free up some drive space then transfer the recordings back to the DTivo units, I rather not switch hard drives, which is a good idea though, what would be the best method to use for my situation? thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You are in a sticky situation with the rules here.
DirecTV TiVos don't have any officially supported network transfer feature, and the ones available are considered extraction here, which is forbidden discussion.

The only supported means is an A/V copy to a capture device.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

You could by a USB capture device and hook the Tivo to it and then use windows movie maker to import the video as you play it back.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Eww ^

bnm81002 : There are deals to be had on databases.


----------



## halfempty (Oct 17, 2008)

AV capture would be a good way to get videos to the PC, but there is no way to get them back into a stock DTivo. A bigger hard drive is the only solution I see without venturing into "forbidden" territory.


----------

